# [SOLVED]DPKG - problem z instalacja

## pawelek

Witam wszystkich

Jakiś czas temu próbowałem zaktualizować system i pojawił sie problem z zależnościami. Z początku myślałem, że są to problemy z flagami USE, tak jak to kiedyś miałem i pomogło, niestety tym razem było to co innego. Po iluś tam próbach okazało się, że problem sprawia pakiet dpkg. Po odinstalowaniu jego wszystko wróciło do normy, ale co zrobić, żeby zainstalować ten pakiet, bo jednak jest potrzebny. Bawiłem sie flagami jakie pokazał emerge, ale nic to nie dało. Dokładniej mówiąc dodałem minus do tych flag w pliku /etc/portage/package.use. Przy okazji, co oznacza flaga selinux w nawiasie przy tym pakiecie?

Poniżej zamieszczam co pokazało polecenie emerge -pv --update --deep --newuse dpkg

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ..... ..... ..... ..... done!

[nomerge      ] app-arch/dpkg-1.13.25  USE="bzip2 zlib (-selinux)" 

[nomerge      ]  app-text/po4a-0.32-r1  USE="test" 

[nomerge      ]   dev-perl/module-build-0.28.08  USE="test" 

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-perl/extutils-parsexs-2.18  

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-perl/version-0.72.03  

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-perl/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.19  

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-perl/module-build-0.28.08  USE="test" 

!!! Error: circular dependencies:

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/extutils-parsexs-2.18', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/module-build-0.28.08', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.19', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/version-0.72.03', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/module-build-0.28.08', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.19', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/module-build-0.28.08', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/module-build-0.28.08', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.19', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/version-0.72.03', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/extutils-parsexs-2.18', 'merge') (medium-soft)

!!! Note that circular dependencies can often be avoided by temporarily

!!! disabling USE flags that trigger optional dependencies.  
```

Arfrever: QUOTE -> CODELast edited by pawelek on Fri Oct 12, 2007 9:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Arfrever

Pokaż wyniki:

```
emerge --info

emerge -ptv module-build
```

 *pawelek wrote:*   

> Przy okazji, co oznacza flaga selinux w nawiasie przy tym pakiecie?

 

```
man emerge
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## pawelek

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> Pokaż wyniki:
> 
> ```
> emerge --info
> 
> ...

 

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.3.9 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.22-gentoo-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r2 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 1.70GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 07 Oct 2007 08:20:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT=""

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL@euro"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="en_GB pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/portato"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X Xaw3d a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa arts audiofile bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cddb cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt ctype cups curl curlwrappers dbus dbx dga doc dri dvd dvdr dvdread encode evo examples exif expat fam fbcon ffmpeg fftw firefox flac flash ftp gd gdbm ggi gif ginac glut gnutls gpm graphviz gstreamer gtk2 guile hal hardened iconv imagemagick imlib innodb isdnlog jabber java javascript jbig jpeg jpeg2k kde kdexdeltas kerberos lesstif libcaca libnotify lirc lm_sensors mad maildir matroska midi mikmod mime ming mmx mng mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap musepack mysql mysqli nas ncurses nls nntp nocd nptl nptlonly nsplugin odbc ogg openexr opengl openmp pam pcntl pcre pdf perl php png posix ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sasl scanner session sndfile sockets socks5 source speex spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg svga symlink tcpd test theora threads tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb v4l vcd verbose videos vorbis win32codecs wmf x264 x86 xface xine xml xmlrpc xorg xosd xpm xsl xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_GB pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

emerge -ptv module-build

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies  ..... ..... ....... done!

[nomerge      ] dev-perl/module-build-0.28.08  USE="test" 

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-perl/extutils-parsexs-2.18  

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-perl/version-0.72.03  

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-perl/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.19  

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-perl/module-build-0.28.08  USE="test" 

!!! Error: circular dependencies:

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/module-build-0.28.08', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.19', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/extutils-parsexs-2.18', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/version-0.72.03', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.19', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/module-build-0.28.08', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/version-0.72.03', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/module-build-0.28.08', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/extutils-parsexs-2.18', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/module-build-0.28.08', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.19', 'merge') (hard)

!!! Note that circular dependencies can often be avoided by temporarily

!!! disabling USE flags that trigger optional dependencies.

```

Arfrever: QUOTE -> CODE

----------

## Arfrever

Przynajmniej tymczasowo wyłącz flagę USE "test".

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## pawelek

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> Przynajmniej tymczasowo wyłącz flagę USE "test".

 

Dzięki. Problem się rozwiązał po wywaleniu flagi test, zainstalowało się, a następnie włączyłem ponownie ta flagę i wygląda, że wszystko działa, przynajmniej jeśli chodzi o ten dpkg. Podczas robienia emerge world pojawił sie kolejny problem z flagą doc, ale chwilowo nie mam czasu się tym zająć  :Sad: .

----------

